# 21:9 Monitor?



## Saiyu (6. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag,

wie ihr bereits in der Überschrift lesen könnt geht es um die Anschaffung eines 21:9 Monitors.

Ich bin auf verschiedene Artikel gestoßen, unter anderem auch Benchmarks, welche aussagen das trotz des ca 30% größeren Bildes seitlich, beim Spielen nur geringe fps einbußen zu erwarten sind.
Gerade in Spielen wie Mordors Schatten, Assasins Creed x, Witcher 3 usw (also teils kommende * Action & Rollenspiel hits * ) stelle ich mir diese Erweiterung des Sichtfeldes ziemlich angenehm vor!!!

Ich besitze derweil noch immer einen 22" 16:10 TN Panel Monitor der auch nur 1680x1050 bietet und überlege nun diesen durch einen 29" 21:9 (AH)IPS Monitor zu Tauschen (ein riesen Sprung für mich )
 z.b. durch diesen 
LG Electronics 29EB93-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich benutze den Monitor Hauptsächlich zum Spielen, Filme schauen und für Office Anwendungen. Dabei spiele ich zwar alles Quer Beet, doch hat es sich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder zu Titeln wie Skyrim, Assasins Creed x, Mordors Schatten, The Witcher x, Thief, Murderes Soul Suspect, und ähnliches gewandelt. Also * sehr sehr selten Shooter oder Rennspiele * . 
Wegen der nachgesagten mehr Qualität des Bildes bei IPS Panel würde ich dies nun gerne selbst mal erleben. Die 5ms bzw 8ms sollten dabei für meine Spiele doch ganz passabel sein oder?
Außerdem bearbeite ich öfter mal mehrere Office Dokumente Parallel, was sich dort sicher auch besser Händeln lassen würde. 

* Nun wären meine Fragen wie folgt: *
1. - Gibt es nachteile bei einem 21:9 Format? (außer eben schwarze Balken wenn die Auflösung in Älteren Spielen / Filmen nicht unterstützt wird?)
2. - Gibt es vielleicht allgemein einen Besseren Monitor  in der Preisklasse bis 400 € (in diesem Format oder einem anderen...)?
3. - Ist das AH-IPS Panel empfehlenswert? (kenne mich dort gar nicht aus ^^')
4. - Könnte man etwas unternehmen wenn ein beliebtes Spiel die Auflösung nicht verwendet?
5. - Wie ist es bei Filmen? Viele unterstützen ja 2.35:1 Formate ( welches ja ziemliche genau 21:9 wäre oder?)
6. - Wie sind eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen?

* Bei Fragen zum System bitte erst in die Signatur schauen* 

_ Ich werde nur 1 Monitor an meinem PC anschließen, und auch weiterhin nur 1 Grafikkarte verwenden! _

Danke schon mal ~

Freundlicher Gruß
Saiyu


----------



## Josch59 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Habe seit einer Woche den 21 : 9 Monitor von ASUS MX299Q, 399.- €. Test bei PRAD ( vorher 27 Zoll 16 : 9 ) 

Für mich gibt es nur Vorteile : In der Breite mehr Sichtfläche.

Die meisten Spiele unterstützen das Format, wie : War Thander, Borderlands 2, Diablo 3, Far Cry 3, Project Cars. ( meine Favoriten )

Der Monitor 29 Zoll hat die genaue Höhe eines 23 Zoll Monitors 285 mm und in der Breite 675 mm.
Habe den Monitor in einer Entfernung von 50 cm aufgestellt. Da er keinen verstellbaren Fuss hat, steht er auf einem 14 cm hohen Sockel
Ich kann das jetzt nicht genau erklären, aber ich werde nie wieder einen anderen Monitor im Format 16 : 10 oder 16 : 9 benutzen. 
Das Format 21 : 9 ist einfach genial.

Wünsche mir von PCGH endlich Tests von 21 : 9 Monitoren.


----------



## Kusarr (6. Oktober 2014)

ich wart ja immer noch auf nen bezahlbaren 34" 21:9 in wqhd ._.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Oktober 2014)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.^^

zu 1. Nachteile gibt es kaum Filme werden soweit unterstützt und spiele lassen sich im 1zu1 Modus Spielen die die das 21:9 net wollen.
    2. Asus PB298 wenns ums Gaming geht Latenzmäßig brauch er sich vor schnellen TN Panels net verstecken und ist dadurch sogut wie für alle Games geeignet.
    3. Die Panels kommen alle von LG große unterschiede gibts nicht
    4. Ja wenn ein Spiel diese Auflösung net will oder das 21:9 gibt es nen Fixer dafür das so kleines Programm wo Spiele drinnen stehen die das von haus aus net unterstützen das ding brauchste dann nur starten und spiel suche ankilcken und ab gehts schon wirds unterstützt.
Oder du änderst das in der CFG von den Spielen.
Natürlich gibts trotzdem noch ausnahmen die Leute die den Fixer immer auf dem laufenden halten brauchen auch etwas zeit um es da einzufügen wer net geduldig ist hat da halt pech aber meistenns gehts fix.
    5. Filme gibt es keine Prob. ich hab jedenfalls keine ich muss auch sagen viel Filme schauen tu ich da drauf net dafür hab ich mein TV.
    6. Ich will 21:9 net mehr missen mMn sollte das das neue 16:9 werden weil mit 21:9 haste gegenüber 16:9 nur vorteile das einzigste was man sich vielleicht überlegen sollte ob net der 34" von LG in Frage käme der mit der kleinen Auflösung kostet um die 500€ der große 800€ ich hatte auch erst 29" und da war mir die Höhe nen Tick zu klein der 34" jetzt ist optimal passt perfekt einzigster nachteil ist halt die Auflösung und mit 15MS auch ne kecke träger gerade bei schnellen Games als der Asus PB298 mit 4MS.


Das wars hoffe konnte helfen wie gesagt von mir gibts nen +für 21:9.
Wenn noch fragen sind fragen


----------



## HardcoreKoH (6. Oktober 2014)

Habe seit fast 1 Monat ebenfalls einen 21:9 Monitor -> LG 29EA73-P. Das Format ist echt genial. Nur musste ich mein Mainboard-Karton drunter stellen, weil der Monitor etwas tief war. 

Aktuelle Spiele unterstützen zu 90 % diese Auflösung. Aktuell leider nicht FIFA 15. Aber es gibt alternativen wie Flawless Widescreen oder Widescreen Fixer, wo man dann das 21:9 Format genießen kann. Bei älteren Spielen lässt es sich leider nicht vermeiden - dann muss man halt leider mit Schwarzen Balken links und rechts leben. :/

In Filmen wurde das Format ganz gut aufgenommen. Unter VLC nutz ich die Einstellung "Beschneiden", somit wird das Bild an dem Monitor angepasst. Aber ich schaue generell Filme nur über mein Samsung TV. ^^


----------



## Saiyu (6. Oktober 2014)

Freut mich das es zuspruch gibt und keine "das Format hat keine Zukunft" beiträge 

ICh denke halt auch das mir das mehr Sichtfeld einfach mehr bringt (in spielen, oder z.b. Dokumente nebeneinander usw) als wenn ich mir einen 'normalen' 27" oder 29" Hole.
Mit dem eventuellen Umstellen habe ich kein Problem, ich stelle gerne mal an der .ini rum oder sonst etwas (z.b. Skyrim wie man das denn so tut mit Mods  )

Ein Fixer ist natürlich deutlich bequemer 

Danke schon einmal für eure Beiträge, natürlich sehe ich gerne mehr, manchmal weiß ja jemand doch noch irgendetwas, oder hat einen anderen Gedankengang.

Wenn ich so herum schaue sind wie bereits erwähnt eigentlich alle Panel von LG.
Bei Prad gibt es den genannten 29EB93-P Monitor (4* Bewertung) und den LG 29UB65-P (5* Bewertung)... allerdings erkenne ich bis auf eine zusätzliche Pivotfunktion, sowie Gammakorrektur und anderer Kontrast keinen Unterschied. Der Preis ist fast der selbe (je nach dem wie sich die Preise entwickel werden).

Also bei Anschaffung einfach den Günstigeren nehmen? (Pivot brauche ich nicht wirklich ^^)

Weiß jemand vielleicht welche Unterschiede allgemein für die verschiedenen Versionen bei LG gelten? ALso z.b. EB / UM / EA / UB / MA ... ? o.O verwirrend.

Bisher wäre der empfohlene Asus PB298 wegen der geringen Latenz mein Favorit! 
(mein jetziger TN hat 2MS, ich denke einfach es wäre unschön mich zu weit davon weg zu bewegen sprich 10 oder mehr ^^)
Lediglich das die Interpolation im Prad-Test nur als Befriedigend bewertet wird stört mich etwas... 



Werde wahrscheinlich eh noch ein Paar Wochen warten mit der Anschaffung, da ich gerne genau abwäge und mich umschaue.


----------



## BertB (6. Oktober 2014)

das format ist top,
habe selbst nen lg 29ea93,

die lg sollten alle recht ähnlich untereinander sein,
ein höhenverstellbarer fuß wäre nett,
ich hab auch zwei dicke bücher drunter liegen

gruß


----------



## HardcoreKoH (6. Oktober 2014)

Saiyu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vielleicht welche Unterschiede allgemein für die verschiedenen Versionen bei LG gelten? ALso z.b. EB / UM / EA / UB / MA ... ? o.O verwirrend.


 
Sind teilweiße nur Unterschiede in den Maßen und z.B. höhenverstelbar. Eventuell auch kleine äußerliche Änderungen. Technisch fast kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## Saiyu (6. Oktober 2014)

AH hallo BertB ^^

Deiner Meinung spreche ich immer einen hohen Wert zu, da bisher alle deine Kommentare (die ich bisher gelesen habe), sowie Hilfen vorzüglich waren 

Zusammen mit den anderen Leuten die dem Format etwas abgewinnen können und hier ja auch geschrieben haben, kann es also nur noch ein 21:9er werden 

Einen Verstellbaren Fuß fände ich auch nicht schlecht, da ich derweil meinen Monitor auf einem Tisch stehen habe (PC auf dem Tisch, davor ein Sofa) und dieser eh schon etwas tiefer steht als üblich. Wären also unter Umständen eine Menge Bücher, wobei bei meinem Jetzigen Asus VW222 gehts auch so, auch wenn es nicht ergonomisch korrekt ist.

lg an alle Postenden

@HardcoreKoH 

Ah danke sehr . z.B. die genannten beiden LG haben ja sogar das Selbe Gehäuse glaube ich (exakte mm angaben und aussehen gleich ^^)
... immer diese vielen bezeichnungen für das selbe


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Oktober 2014)

Naja ist dir die Interpolation denn so wichtig ich wüsste jetzt net für was ich das bräuchte irgentwas groß zoomen wirste ja wohl net?
Der EB93 hat 1,6 ms signalverzögerung/Asus 0,7MS gesamtlatenz liegt der EB93 glaub bei 7,6MS und der Asus um die 4MS ob man da jetzt nen unterschied merken wird kann dir natürlich keiner sagen.
Der LG34UM65 hat 9ms Signalverzögerung und 15MS gesamtlatenz das merkt man dann schon gerade wenn man von nem guten TN Panel kommt also für nicht soooo schnelle shooter geht der gerade noch so durch also mehr darf es definitiv nicht sein und ich sag mal für CS und UT ist er dann eher net zu gebrauchen weils halt *träger* ist allein die cam drehung oder das genaue zielen wird schon erschwert aber ich muss damit erstmal klar kommen bis mal bissel flottere 34" raus kommen...am besten einen mit den Reaktions/Latenzzeiten vom Asus das wär der Monitor für mich naja mal abwarten
Aus LG´s wirrwar finde ich mich auch net mehr raus.


----------



## BertB (6. Oktober 2014)

thx


----------



## Manfred_89 (6. Oktober 2014)

wird auch für mich relevant


----------

